# I need help!!



## XMooN (Aug 27, 2012)

anyone on here building nightmare before xmas stuff. Anyone know what kind of primer i can use on pink foam! please help me!!


----------



## Master Watson (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi there. Be sure not to use any kind of spray paint (they eat most foam). Personally, I have never used a primer layer and just painted my paint/whatever product straight on the foam. But when I do need a protective layer I just paint on a few layers of elmers glue (especially when I want to spray paint it)  Hope that helps.

-also, I'm excited to see your Nightmare stuff, keep those pics coming!


----------



## kam3152 (Sep 18, 2011)

I have used the normal interior grey wall primer from rust-oleum. Or no peimer at all.


----------



## kam3152 (Sep 18, 2011)

Glad to see a fellow nightmare fan on here. Please keep in touch


----------



## XMooN (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks, i will get a bucket of grey paint, i was actually gonna try and experiment with plaster cloth.. i learned the hard way that aerosols ruin foam.. im definitely using a lo tof your idea.


----------

